# Vegan leather straps in this style



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I love the hadely roma microfiber straps. But for some watches i would really like a vegan leather strap in this style. Anyone know if they exist? Or what that style is called so i can google it better? Thanks!


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

WTF is _vegan_ leather?
If its leather, it ain't vegan.


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Try Visconti Milano. They offer straps in both Pinatex (pineapple) and corn leather, and can probably custom make one with minimal side stitching.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Martú Leather for a cork strap. This one's mine, and is obviously not stitchless, but perhaps she will make one for you in that style.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

03hemi said:


> WTF is _vegan_ leather?
> If its leather, it ain't vegan.


I suppose any leather-like strap made from plant-based materials.

vegan meat is still called such even if not really meat.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

03hemi said:


> WTF is _vegan_ leather?
> If its leather, it ain't vegan.


Show us on the doll where the vegans hurt you.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

There's also "vegetable tanned" leather which some may confuse with "vegan" leather.








What is Vegetable Tanned Leather?


Here's a detailed look at what vegetable tanned leather is and how it's made including tanning, dyeing & finishing veg tan leather.




jacksonwayne.com


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

rsgould said:


> Try Visconti Milano. They offer straps in both Pinatex (pineapple) and corn leather, and can probably custom make one with minimal side stitching.


Thanks! They do indeed have straps in this style. Unfortunately it is the right look at the wrong price. $200!


















Ressence Type 5 style strap 24mm in Black Corn Vegan Leather


This Custom strap designed for Ressence Type 5 style timepieces with lugs width 24mm. This Replacement Band is Made from high quality Corn Vegan leather on top and accompanied with a lining in Black Original Italian Alcantara. Great choice to customize your unique timepiece. Check the other...




viscontimilano.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Might look on etsy.com as well.


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Close but not quite









Eco Vegan Pina Watch Strap - Beige


We have extended our Eco-Collection to include our new Pina replacement watch strap. Made using Pineapple fibre, the material is durable, lightweight and sustainable. The lining of the watch strap is made from Lorica which is a vegan leather-like material that is breathable and extremely durable.




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Holben's has a solid selection of vegan straps. I didn't see one like that specifically, but I just skimmed their site.

Also, they are great to deal with, and if you email them I would bet they might know of something that will work, even if it's not something they stock.

I'm a big Holben's fan.



https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/collections/vegan?page=1


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

03hemi said:


> WTF is _vegan_ leather?
> If its leather, it ain't vegan.


It’s vinyl … I know Tesla that’s what they call their “vegan leather” on their seats…. It’s just vinyl , don’t know why they don’t just call it vinyl 🤪


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ar15fonsi said:


> It’s vinyl … I know Tesla that’s what they call their “vegan leather” on their seats…. It’s just vinyl , don’t know why they don’t just call it vinyl 🤪


Ricardo Montalban started it with his "rich Corinthian leather"


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

03hemi said:


> WTF is _vegan_ leather?
> If its leather, it ain't vegan.


Woe there cowboy! My major argument with the intolerant vegan is, I am a vegan by proxy. All the animals I hunt are vegans.


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

'Watchbandcenter' in Germany has the largest selection and best shipping prices for non-leather straps I've found so far. Sifting through their massive database is a bit of a chore but they are affordable.

Unfortunately, PVC/Vinyl straps are arguably worse for the environment than leather. PU and polyester are better while cork and pinatex are theoretically the best.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Pongster said:


> I suppose any leather-like strap made from plant-based materials.
> 
> vegan meat is still called such even if not really meat.


So, Pleather?


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

03hemi said:


> WTF is _vegan_ leather?
> If its leather, it ain't vegan.


woke-ism is even seeping into our hobby


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS (Mar 5, 2021)

Artifical leather has been around for a long time...

I really liked the Watch Gecko Gallio and Laciano straps I had, although I don't know if they make them in that style. They're cheap so maybe worth a bash.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> Martú Leather for a cork strap. This one's mine, and is obviously not stitchless, but perhaps she will make one for you in that style.
> 
> View attachment 16404194


Sweet watch!


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

rsgould said:


> Close but not quite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh. Those are close. And more affordable. Thanks!


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

A number of major watch makers are starting to offer vegan straps. Cartier's new watch, the Solarbeat, has an apple skin faux leather strap. Meistersinger came out with one the other day (not sure if it's available to buy though). 

In addition to what's already been mentioned, consider checking out RubberB if you are able to splurge (not cheap). Doesn't have the current look you want, but they make some high end vegan options. 








Universal Vegan Watch Straps - SwimSkin®


A full Vegan Watch Straps with Alligator & Kevlar Texture. Universal fit for size 20mm & 22mm Watches the ultimate vegan watch strap




rubberb.com





Others (can't speak to quality):
Vegan Leather Watch Straps | Replacement Bands | Condor Straps (cork or apple skin or pinatex)

Good luck


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Can these pesky-vegans use shark skin?


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

These are all great links (many/most of which I had not found by googling). Still looking for one in the exact style I was going for (that doesnt cost $200). But a lot of the links you all suggested had cool straps that I am going to try.

Thanks so much!


----------

